# got my smiley face this am?important question!!!



## karen112 (Jan 27, 2007)

hi girls well i have been peeing on sticks for a week now and finaly i got my smile this am,
now i am flapping as i know its 36 hrs that they put the embroys back in!!
the hosy is shut today and i will bell them them tommorow am,but will i miss my ovulation?as the 36hrs will be up tommorow am wont it?/or am i being silly please give me some advice as i am excited,nervous,and fretting like a good one ere!!

thanks karen x


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Karen,
I am currently doing a trial month for natural FET, and all being well the real thing next month. I don't wish to dissappoint you but i was told if you surged at the weekend then its not possible to do a transfer as its just not possible to get the embryos ready in time. Haven't a clue how long they take to defrost, but if they have a busy schedule with others tomorrow then I'm sure you'll have to try again next month. For that very reason a lot opt for medicated FET but i wanted to try it as the drugs make me a little grumpy to say the least!. 
I wish you luck and maybe it will still be possible to do it tomorrow, keep your fingers crossed. If you do have to wait another month then just think if you had done a medicated FET it takes almost 2 months to do that. Chin up and the best of luck 
from Suzanne xxx


----------



## karen112 (Jan 27, 2007)

oh bummer!!

thanks for your reply
the nurse  on phone just said if my surge is falls on thu/fri then they woud not do it cos hosy closed but any other day will be fine,
i am gonna be gutted if they say no tommorow you get yourself all worked up!
just have to wait and see i suppose!!story of my life,i have belled them this am but no one could help me seems to go on and on doesnt it
will post tommorow let you knowx thanx


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

OK , well with you being given that info it sounds quite promising, with it only being my trial month i still have a few things to grasp before the real thing, I'll have to get a few tips from you after you have had it done. I expect the 36 hour is just a guide and maybe a few hours either way it doesn't matter. It would be interesting to know how long they take to defrost, maybe minutes, something i haven't actually asked on my last FET.
Really with being told what you were, it will definitely go ahead tomorrow  so positive thoughts and get eating Brazil nuts and drinking pineapple juice! (something i keep reading on girls posts) i am doing it already, anything to get a BFP!! (Pineapples at tescos for 99p have been really yummy)
Look forward to hearing how it goes tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi Karen and mrs shaw


I am also peeing on a stick and waiting for the surge, I think mine will come today, i don't test usually until the afternoon.  At my clinic the put the embies back 4 days after the surge as the embies are 2 days old.  If they do this with you then there should be no probs. 

I think they only take 1/2 an hour to defrost so if you phone tomorrow morning as long as they have room for you in the ET schedule I think you should be fine.

Best wishes and let me know how you get on.

Red


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,Karen,Mrs Shaw & Red,
hope you don't mind me giving my experiences here.
I've had various FET in different clinics.They really don't take long to defrost.What varies is when they like to defrost them-some like to defrost the afternoon before,others are happy to defrost in the morning before late morning or afternoon  transfer.They usually like a little time to assess progress of embryo's after defrosting to see how they are recovering from the thawing & then how they progress before transfer.
If sadly some don't survive the thaw they also like some time to defrost further batches(depending on how they were frozen),so that you can still have a transfer.
Sounds like you'll be ok as they said surge any other day than thurs/fri is ok.

Karen & Red-Hope you get it done this month.
Good luck to you all.  
love Libra.x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Karen,Mrs Shaw & Red

From my experience they dont take long to thaw I was rung at 9.00 to say 2 didnt make it but they had thawed 2 more and to come in at 10.15.

Mrs shaw - Are you buying pineapple juice not concentrate and not real pineapple?

Good luck to you all Shaz xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've had 2 x natural FETs as I ovulate naturally with good progesterone levels and a regular cycle...our hospital don't advise using OPKs, instead I have regular scans to check womb lining and developing follicle.

You would usually ovulate around 36 hours following a +ve OPK but obviously we're all different so there will be some variations in this.

Your embies wouldn't be put back immediately after ovulation ie the following day, usually at least 2 days later...

With our first fet, I had scan on cd2.  I then had another scan on cd9 (4 follies - 2 on right at 9mm and 2 on left at 10 & 11mm, womb lining 8mm)...more scans on cd11 & cd14 (I ovulate naturally cd14/15)...the dominant follie was 18mm and womb lining 9.7mm on cd14 so about to ovulate.  

Although it was an unmedicated cycle, I still had to use Ovitrelle trigger jab (like Pregnyl) to exactly time ovulation so consultant could calculate ET...I had the Ovitrelle jab at 2am on cd15 so ovulation should happen about 36hrs later (approx 2pm on cd16).  I then had ET on cd18 at approx 2pm - embies were 2 days old so timing was pretty exact.  


With our second fet it was slightly different timing...
...I usually dont have a problem with my womb lining (clinic look for minimum of 8mm and mines usually at least around 9/10mm)....anyway, with my 2nd fet, frustratingly, my womb decided not to thicken up as well...typical !!  I had follicle tracking scans again...first on cd3 and then the next on cd12 where my womb lining was 7.1mm and follie at 17mm (needs to be minimum of 18mm)...on cd14, by time I got to hospital for scan, I'd already ovulated that morning but womb lining was still at 7.9mm.  Consultant decided to boost my womb lining by prescribing me some oestrogen tabs which I took straight away...went for scan on cd17 and womb lining was averaging 8mm so ET went ahead following day...so I had ET on cd18...4 days after ovulation.

So as you see, the timing for ET can vary as a bit more flexible.

All our frosties were 2 days old and both FETs were chemical pregnancies 

I would try not to stress yourself about the timing, your clinic will know what they're doing...if you got a +ve OPK today then you'll likely to ovulate around Tuesday and then they'll plan ET following ovulation.

As for how long does it take to thaw your snowbabies...it doesn't take long at at all.  Our clinic thawed ours in the morning, called us to let us know the outcome and then we had ET in the afternoon.  We had 4 in total & only had 2 thawed each time...both survived 100% with 1st fet so 2 returned, only 1 of the remaining 2 survived 2nd fet so single embie transfer.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## karen112 (Jan 27, 2007)

thanks girls!!
natasha  
i feel a bit better now i have had some fed back i was worrying that i would have to wait another month!!


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Well there seems a lot for me to learn about natural FET, I've been told quite a bit but unless you write it down its a lot of information to grasp, its good so many that have done it already are able to tell us their experiences, thats what is so good about this website.
Shaz Ive been eating real pineapple but i suppose i should be drinking pineapple juice, as they've been on offer Ive just been enjoying fresh ones, i really don't know if it helps but it cant be anything but healthy. Does anybody else also eat Brazil nuts and pineapple juice? I'm very much into having my 5 fruit and veg a day so hopefully I'm not lacking in any vits or minerals.

Suzanne xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

mrs shaw said:


> Well there seems a lot for me to learn about natural FET, I've been told quite a bit but unless you write it down its a lot of information to grasp, its good so many that have done it already are able to tell us their experiences, thats what is so good about this website.
> *Shaz Ive been eating real pineapple but i suppose i should be drinking pineapple juice, as they've been on offer Ive just been enjoying fresh ones, i really don't know if it helps but it cant be anything but healthy. Does anybody else also eat Brazil nuts and pineapple juice? * I'm very much into having my 5 fruit and veg a day so hopefully I'm not lacking in any vits or minerals.
> 
> Suzanne xx


Hi Suzanne

Rather than me repeat everything...if you use the search option on this website you will find numerous posts discussing pineapple juice and brazil nuts...eating fresh pineapple should be avoided during 2ww as it contains enzyme bromelain which is contraindicated in pregnancy...but pineapple juice is ok cos enzyme destroyed during processing...preferably fresh juice or "not from concentrate" (but "from concentrate" is ok but not the best)

There's some info about pineapple on a sticky thread on 2ww board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Brazil nuts contain high level of selenium which is good for healthy womb lining.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

just a short post from me to say that I got my surge today so going to phone the clinic tomorrow and get the day for my   to be transferred.     

Wishing you all the best

Red


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

When I had my FET the hospital checked for my surge, I was told on the Monday that they detected my surge on the Saturday and as my embies were frozen at day 3 they would thaw them on the Tuesday and I would find out on the Tuesday aft how they had thawed, as it turns out to be they all thawed fine and my transfer went ahead on the Wednesday afternoon.  As you can see from my ticker my FET worked and I found the natural FET less stressful than any cycle I had done, infact I done more than usual on my FET.  I hope it works for you.

Michelle xx


----------



## karen112 (Jan 27, 2007)

Treaco Jamie is beautiful!well done you!!
i phoned clinic this am,they said i had not returned the consent forms for them to do the trasfer!(if its not 1 thing its another with me!!) thing is when i got my period and belled them to tell them they said they were posting them out to me with the bill,strange cos i got the bill but no form to sign!!! 

anyway after a load of mider she asked if i could go this am to get them signed so i have just got back looks like wednesday is my day girls just waiting a phone call off them,hope they dont forget!!!(just my luck!)

thanks for your replys you have all been great heres to my    

best of luck to everybody else whose in my position, love karen x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Treaco- Jamie is lovely, heres hoping everyone on this thread is as lucky as you in their tx.       

Karen - I have phoned the clinic and we have to go in on Wednesday morning to sign our consent forms and I need to have a scan to check that the lining of my womb is thick  enough.     . Then they will do the thaw in the afternoon and ET will be Thursday or Friday depending on how they do.  My embies are pronuclear so they have to grow them on a bit.

Best wishes for Wednesday

Red


----------

